# Fixing a Honda HSS928 Tilt (Seized Gas Assist Damper)



## Ziggy65 (Jan 18, 2020)

Well done video explaining how to service/repair a seized gas assist damper on a Honda.

I have read of issues with this part on newer Yamaha snow blowers, and replacement cost was outrageous. 

I wonder if Yamaha is using a similar style damper that could be serviced/repaired in the same manner?


----------



## vmax29 (Oct 19, 2017)

Great video. Thanks for posting it. If it’s not already there this would be a nice addition to Tabora’s Honda info repository thread posted at the top of the Honda section.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Good stuff. I need to replace the gas strut on my HSS724. This should make my life easier


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Ziggy65 said:


> Well done video explaining how to service/repair a seized gas assist damper on a Honda.


That's one of the SARJ transitional HSS928 models that still has the older hydrostatic and right side transmissions. Most of what is covered there also applies to the current HSS928A models. Of note (if the damper can't be repaired) is that the new damper part number 42919-V45-A01 is vastly less expensive than the older one shown in the video; Price: $30.60 at partspak.com








Honda 42919-V45-A01 Lock; 42919V45A01







www.partspak.com





Added to Repository; Thanks @Ziggy65!


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Most interesting. Any idea of Fix vs it just is not going to work? Latter in my career it often was quicker to replace a non functioning part rather than try to make it work. Partly cost of time but also too much to do and getting more fixed.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

RC20 said:


> Any idea of Fix vs it just is not going to work?


If the problem is a seized damper, I would bet that this repair would always work. However, if the damper is not holding its position, it's probably time to replace it, unless the release is just stuck up inside (pull it out and lube it as shown). I've used these dampers for many years on photo processing equipment and they are most often serviceable.


RC20 said:


> it often was quicker to replace a non functioning part rather than try to make it work.


In this case, the older model 42919-V04-922 damper cost hundreds of dollars to replace, so servicing it was a very viable option. The new HSS model 42919-V45-A01 for $30ish (which can also be used in place of the old one) makes it much more of a toss-up cost-wise.


----------



## Caper63 (Jun 15, 2021)

Repair Update

Followed the instructions. The only tools were a pair of needle nose pliers and a 11 mm wrench. The entire process was 10 minutes.

My damper would not hold its position, but it was an easy repair. I had already purchased the new damper, but I didn't use it. Silicone spay and voila: fixed.

The video suggest you need two people. Easy without any help. Lift the handle with one hand while pulling the top retention pin with the other.


----------

